# Toro CCR 3650 electric starter does not spin or make any sound



## stephan (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello,

I just replaced my carb on a used and abused Toro CCR 3650. It has an electric starter that worked just fine, BEFORE I replaced the carb. There is power all the way from the cord plugin area into the the starter itself. I used one of those electric probes to check. So my question is, what could I have possibly "bumped" or touched that causes the starter not to spin and/or make any noise? Maybe this is all coincidence, but I doubt it based on my previous personal history. Thanks for any tips.

Steve


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a 3650 that the started did not work, I hit the housing while I cranked it and then it started, rechecked several times and still works. I though maybe the mice chewed the wires as there was nest under the cover but they were ok.


----------



## stephan (Dec 6, 2020)

Auger1 said:


> I have a 3650 that the started did not work, I hit the housing while I cranked it and then it started, rechecked several times and still works. I though maybe the mice chewed the wires as there was nest under the cover but they were ok.


Thanks. I also read where someone just banged on the starter with a wrench and it worked again for him. Maybe I interfered with a ground connection somewhere.


----------

